# Distributor oil seal / leak...



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Howdy guys,
I've had a small amount of oil leaking from around my distributor for a while now. I thought it's time to replace the seal before i'm up for a new dizzy. I know this topic was covered extensively last year, but i can't find any of the useful info by doing a search on the site.
How do you replace the said seal???? I know i will have to take the distributor off of the car. does the seal press into the head/valve cover, then sliding the distributor in through the seal, or is the seal internal to the distributor???
If the seal is internal, do you have to disassemble the distributor, or can it be replaced easily once it is removed from the engine.
i don't want to mess with the cam position sensor unless i absolutely have to......
Troy / Asleep, i would appreciate your help on this one.......

Thanks in advance,
Dan.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry it took me awile to answer Dan...
Everything is part of the distributor so you can just mark the position of the rotor on the distributor body and pull the distributor housing. Check with the Nissan dealer down there and they can get you the o-ring you need to replace and get a new distributor o-ring for the outside.
Hope this helps and spray out the inside of the distributor with electrical parts cleaner.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow, dont know how i missed this one for so long... sorry about not answering but it seems like Troy gave some advice already.


----------

